# the game wack a mole!



## african cake queen (Dec 2, 2011)

this guy kept popping up, down and sideways! was looking out the window and it was the cutest thing.must be his first winter.


----------



## terryo (Dec 2, 2011)

Is that a little squirrel? So cute.


----------



## Isa (Dec 3, 2011)

Very cute! The little guy sure knows where the good hides are


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 3, 2011)

Lol very cute...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 3, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## Kristina (Dec 3, 2011)

OMG... I love squirrels  That is a great pic!

We have a lot of squirrels in my neighborhood. A few I know by sight - there is one that lost his tail earlier in the summer, and now just has a fluffy little bunny like tail. There is another that is black with a bright red tail, and another big fat sauce squirrel that is as big as a couple of my kitties  He is really lazy too, never runs from the cars, just waddles his way out of the road.

A couple months back we were eating lunch down by the lake and there was this little guy just having a grand old time. A small branch had fallen out of a tree and had a big clump of leaves on it... He was stalking it, pouncing on it, rolling around and then would dash away, half up a tree and start all over again. It was like watching a kitten play. They are funnier animals than most people give them credit for.


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 3, 2011)

Kristina said:


> OMG... I love squirrels  That is a great pic!
> 
> We have a lot of squirrels in my neighborhood. A few I know by sight - there is one that lost his tail earlier in the summer, and now just has a fluffy little bunny like tail. There is another that is black with a bright red tail, and another big fat sauce squirrel that is as big as a couple of my kitties  He is really lazy too, never runs from the cars, just waddles his way out of the road.
> 
> A couple months back we were eating lunch down by the lake and there was this little guy just having a grand old time. A small branch had fallen out of a tree and had a big clump of leaves on it... He was stalking it, pouncing on it, rolling around and then would dash away, half up a tree and start all over again. It was like watching a kitten play. They are funnier animals than most people give them credit for.



I agree. we have a white one too!


----------



## Tom (Dec 3, 2011)

Your title makes me want to hit it over the head with a toy hammer...


----------



## mytwotortys (Dec 4, 2011)

This reminds me of when I was on holiday to Florida and we had a picnic, and the squirrels were coming right up to us, one literally sat on my knee and I fed it some peanuts!!!!! They were soo sweet


----------



## african cake queen (Dec 4, 2011)

Tom said:


> Your title makes me want to hit it over the head with a toy hammer...



me too! 'lol'


----------

